# que / qu' - élision



## raphaelenka

En écrivant un post, je me suis posé une question:

Doit-on faire systématiquement l'élision avec "que" lorsque le mot suivant commence par une voyelle?

Je pense qu'aucune femme viendra

Je pense qu'au Québec

etc

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
que / de + nom propre commençant par une voyelle - élision ?
que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?


----------



## walkyrie

Je crois qu'on ne fait pas l'élision devant "onze" et "un" (adjectif numéral) :

"douze, c'est plus que onze" (et non "douze, c'est plus qu'onze")
"deux, c'est plus que un" (et non "deux, c'est plus qu'un").

Devant "oui" et "ouate" il semble qu'il n'y ait pas non plus d'élision.

(à vérifier, et il y a peut-être d'autres exceptions)


----------



## raphaelenka

Merci walkyrie,
et avec "aucun" doit-on la faire?
Intuitivement, je pense que oui. Mais, le correcteur de word indique que c'est une faute et propose: que aucun


----------



## walkyrie

"qu'aucun" est la bonne formulation, et chez moi Word ne le corrige pas.


----------



## raphaelenka

Je dois avoir une ancienne version car chez moi, il considère "qu'aucun" comme une faute


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec tout, sauf sur l'élision devant "un", possible :

Il n'y a _*qu'un*_ problème...


----------



## raphaelenka

Mais walkyrie,

comment pourriez-vous utiliser "ouate" et "que"?


----------



## walkyrie

CABEZOTA said:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout, sauf sur l'élision devant "un", possible : Il n'y a _*qu'un*_ problème...


Je me suis mal exprimé, je ne voulais pas parler de "un" adjectif mais de "un" chiffre. De même qu'on dit "le un" et non "l'un" (par exemple au loto : "le un est sorti"), on dit "deux est plus grand que un".



raphaelenka said:


> comment pourriez-vous utiliser "ouate" et "que"?


Comme on dit "la ouate" et non "l'ouate" je me suis dit qu'il n'y avait pas non plus d'élision avec "que". J'avoue que les phrases ou "que" et "ouate" se suivent ne sont pas très courantes, mais imaginez un immense champ recouvert de ouate, vous diriez : "ce n'était que ouate à perte de vue".


----------



## raphaelenka

marrant l'exemple 
cela dit dans mon larousse j'ai lu qu'on peut dire: de la ouate et de l'ouate (j'avoue préférer la première)


----------



## LV4-26

Je pense qu'il faut la bannir devant tous les 'h' aspirés.
Autrement, il risque d'arriver ce qui est arrivé à un enseignant, constatant que sa classe n'était composée que de huit jeunes filles :
- Vous êtes qu'huit ?
(histoire vraie). 


Bref, l'élision du 'e' dans 'que' doit se faire selon les mêmes règles que dans 'le', à mon avis.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Il ne faut pas élider le _e_ final de _que_ ? Moi, je l'aurais bien fait, sinon j'aurais mis des virgules. Merci

_Oui, parce *que en* prime j'ai eu droit à la crise mystique grandeur nature._
*De " La petite marchande de prose " par Daniel Pennac*

GOnzalO


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonne remarque !
j'aurais également mis des virgules... Mais le fait de garder "parce que", sans élision, permet d'insister, de mettre plus de poids sur le mot.


----------



## Faktum

Bonjour. 

Est-ce que il y a "parce-que à" ou "parce-qu'à"?

Le contexte:

 J’aime « Nemi » car cette BD est très amusante. Je préfère que les BD soient amusantes.  

Deuxièmement, J’aime du néo-norvégien *parce-qu’à *mon avis, c’est beau.


----------



## Esquimaude

D'abord, il n'y a pas de trait d'union à "parce que", on l'écrit en deux mots.
Ensuite, tu peux choisir celui que tu préfères, mais il faut varier la ponctuation:

Deuxièmement j'aime le néo-norvégien parce que, à mon avis, c'est très beau.

OU

Deuxièmement, j'aime le néo-norvégien parce qu'à mon avis, c'est très beau.

"À mon avis" est un élément incident, et doit donc être encadré de virgules. Cependant, puisqu'il est très court, on peut faire l'élision (parce qu'à). La formule "parce qu'à mon avis" est néanmoins plus "orale".

Dans un cas où ce qui suit n'est pas un élément incident ou un complément de phrase, par exemple "Il pleure parce qu'il s'est blessé", il faut absolument faire l'élision (c'est-à-dire écrire parce qu'il) lorsqu'il s'agit de deux voyelles consécutives.


----------



## Mary Silva

Bonjour à tous!
Je crois savoir, mais je ne retrouve pas la règle, qu'à l'écrit et quelquefois à l'oral, il n'y a pas d'élision de "que" avec quelques mots courts (par exemple "avec", encore qu'on trouve "qu'avec" partout : _on ne voit bien_ _qu'avec le coeur_..). 
Serait-ce pour mieux mettre en relief ce qu'on veut dire? Il y a-t-il une règle quelque part? 
Je vous remercie de votre aide!


----------



## Donaldos

Il doit s'agir de cas très spécifiques alors car "que" s'élide de façon systématique devant une voyelle.

Où penses-tu avoir lu cela?


----------



## enoo

Moi j'utilise parfois un "que +voyelle" pour insister/mettre en relief ce dont je parle.
Mais je ne sais pas si c'est "correct". 

Exemple : « Jardiner, ça n'est pas *que* arracher les mauvaises herbes. » (En prononçant le "que" plus fort que le reste)


----------



## LV4-26

_Et puisque avecque moi tu veux le couronner_ 
(Corneille - _Héraclite_ I,2)

L'ancienne forme "_avecque_" et le _puisque_ (au lieu de _que_) ne change naturellement rien à la question de l'élision.

L'élision est de règle. Donc, la forme correcte est _qu'avec_.
Cela dit, chacun reste maître de son style et peut contrevenir à la règle si cela lui semble nécessaire, notamment pour des impératifs de clarté dans certains cas spécifiques.
L'essentiel est que la transgression soit faite en toute conscience et ne soit pas le résultat d'une méconnaissance (bon, là, c'est une opinion un peu perso, j'admets).


----------



## mira ceti

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire toutes les situations quand  "que" perd son "e" final, quand elle s'élide ?
Par exemple : Je sais qu'il viendra.
Alors "que" s'élide devant du pronom personnel "il". Mais pour les autres situations ? 
Je pourrais dire : Je sais *qu'elle* viendra ? Je sais *qu'on* viendra ?

Merci de vos réponses.

A.


----------



## Marc81

Ce n'est pas compliqué : _que_ s'élide devant une voyelle ou un _h_ muet : qu'il, qu'elle, qu'on, qu'hier, etc.
Donc oui, vous pouvez dire : Je sais *qu'elle* viendra ? Je sais *qu'on* viendra ?

Attention : ce qui vaut pour _que_ ne vaut pas forcément pour les composés de _que_ (voir ici).


----------



## Maître Capello

Normalement, la conjonction ou le pronom relatif _que_ s'élide systématiquement devant une voyelle ou un _h_ muet.

_Je sais *qu'i*l viendra.
Je sais *qu'*elle viendra.
Je sais *qu'*on viendra.
le frère *qu'*elle a vu
Je sais *qu'*un chat a des moustaches.
Bien *qu'*helvétique, ce produit n'est pas d'une grande qualité._

Il y a cependant parfois des exceptions et des hésitations, notamment devant les noms propres, les noms autonymes, certains mots commençant par _h_ (a fortiori lorsqu'il est aspiré), les titres de livre ou les mots étrangers. Dans ces exemples, l'élision et la disjonction sont généralement toutes les deux possibles, avec toutefois une préférence pour l'un ou l'autre le plus souvent.

(_Je ne savais pas *que* Avignon était surnommée la cité des papes_.) / _Je ne savais pas *qu'*Avignon était surnommée la cité des papes_.
_Je sais *que* Éric est en vacances._ / _Je sais *qu'*Éric est en vacances.
Je sais *que* Henri est en vacances._ / _Je sais *qu'*Henri est en vacances.
J'espère *que* Hans est revenu de vacances._ / (_J'espère *qu'*Hans est revenu de vacances._)
_Il paraît *que* _anticonstitutionnellement_ est le mot le plus long de la langue française._ / (_Il paraît *qu'*_anticonstitutionnellement_ est le mot le plus long de la langue française._)
_Bien *que* hélas je ne puisse rien faire pour toi, je compatis. / Bien *qu'*hélas je ne puisse rien faire pour toi, je compatis.
Je sais *que* _À la recherche du temps perdu_ est un roman de Marcel Proust_. / _Je sais *qu'*_À la recherche du temps perdu_ est un roman de Marcel Proust_.


----------



## lero lero

Bon soir:
Pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu. Comment fait-on quand il y a une virgule entre le *que* et la *voyelle*?

Par example: l'invitation que, avec un profond dédain, il a refusé.

On écrit: *qu', avec ???

Mille merci*


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il y a une virgule intercalaire, il n'y a *jamais* d'élision.

_qu'avec_
_que, avec_


----------



## sanchez90

J'ai fait un stage en tant qu'assistante de direction dans une maison d'édition.

L'élision est-elle correcte?


----------



## Roméo31

sanchez90 said:


> L'élision est-elle correcte?


Oui, tout à fait.

A l'exposé très clair de Maître Capello j'ajouterai seulement l'exception suivante (parce que des étudiants m'interrogent à ce sujet relativement souvent) :

"Suivis d’une virgule ou d’un autre signe de ponctuation, les mots s’écrivent nécessairement en entier (même si _e_ est élidé dans la prononciation :   […] parce* que, aussi* bien, j’étais curieux de le voir (Camus, Peste, p. 271)."   (_Le bon usage_.)


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

peut-on laisser de côté l'apostrophe pour marquer une longue pause? 

Je l'ai lu là:

Parce que Un autre monde est nécessaire* - La Fabrique Crépue

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## SwissPete

À mon avis, c'est une erreur.


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, le titre exact semble être :
*Parce que Un autre monde est nécessaire*
On voit donc que la seconde partie, en italiques, est une citation, commençant par une majuscule, et cela justifie que "parce que" soit écrit sans apostrophe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il manque en fait les guillemets. Si on lit l'article un peu plus loin :


> Et pour son édition de 2016, le FSM a opté pour le slogan sans équivoque suivant : « Un autre monde est nécessaire, ensemble il devient possible* ».



Cela dit, l'élision est dans ce cas facultative, mais il n'y a normalement pas de raison de ne pas la faire :

_Parce *que* « un autre monde est nécessaire »_.
_Parce *qu'*« un autre monde est nécessaire »_.

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Bezoard. Au fait, comme il ne s'agit pas d'un titre d'œuvre mais d'un simple slogan, je trouve personnellement l'italique inapproprié et je ne vois pas non plus de bonne raison de faire débuter la citation par une majuscule.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Mais on ne peut pas faire cela dans une proposition normale pour marquer une pause, non?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on marque une pause, par exemple parce que le locuteur cherche ses mots ou veut faire un effet oratoire, on ne fait pas l'élision.

_parce que… un autre monde est nécessaire_


----------



## Bezoard

Et naturellement, dans ce cas, les guillemets ne sont pas toujours nécessaires :
_Enfin, madame d'Argonna te plaît?... C'est une bonne note, ça!... parce que... on ne te plaît pas facilement, à toi!..._(Gyp, _Leurs âmes_, 1895, p.17)

D'une manière générale, on fait souvent à l'oral des mini-pauses entraînant des disjonctions (absence d'élision) ; ces mini-pauses, propres à l'oral, sont rarement reportées à l'écrit, où l'élision reste le traitement préféré.


----------



## Rallino

Bonjour,

faut-il faire une élision de "que" suivi d'un verbe commençant par une voyelle dans tous les cas ?

_Il s'observe ce jour, de longues procédures dans le traitement des dossiers vous soumis pour l'obtention des titres à tel enseigne *que obtenir / qu'obtenir* un titre de propriété dans la capitale est devenu un mythe._

Je l'ai écrit sans élision, mais j'hésite. Lequel sonne mieux à votre avis ? (À noter qu'il s'agit d'une lettre très formelle.)

Je viens de jeter également un œil aux fils suivants, mais je n'y trouve pas de solution à mon hésitation :
FR: qu'Eric / que Eric - élision et nom propre
FR: que + <name beginning with H> - elision?
Fr: Fait-on l'élision devant un nom étranger commençant par une voyelle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas faire l'élision devant un mot parfaitement français comme _obtenir_.

_… à telle enseigne *qu'*obtenir un titre…_


Remarques :

_À telle enseigne que_ ne s'emploierait pas dans une lettre, même très formelle. Il vaut mieux employer _à tel point que_, qui est courant.
_Des dossiers vous soumis_ ne se dit pas en français.


----------



## Rallino

Merci, Maître !

Et merci pour les remarques également.


----------

